# How to make xp /vista bootable pendrive.



## suraj (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi all these days i am finding many labtop  without cd rom .(ex new acer mini labtop ).So i want to load OS  via pen drive   ,
so any idea how do i make a bootable xp or vista pen drive , it is important for me to make a bootable pen drive , 
please give the instruction step by step .Donot write anything if anyperson have no idea.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 1, 2008)

Here:
*blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keating/gadgets/boot-windows-xp-via-usb-key.asp
*www.cnet.com.au/software/operatingsystems/0,239029541,339271777,00.htm
*www.informationweek.com/news/windows/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=177102101&pgno=2
*computingunleashed.blogspot.com/2008/10/install-windows-vista-from-pendrivehow.html


----------



## harman007 (Nov 1, 2008)

hey its simple just copy all the files u need to install win. now insert pen drive and reboot ur pc hold down F8 key while ur computer reboots. U vil c a list. select ur pendrive.

GooD LucK..!!!


----------



## suraj (Nov 1, 2008)

harman007 said:


> hey its simple just copy all the files u need to install win. now insert pen drive and reboot ur pc hold down F8 key while ur computer reboots. U vil c a list. select ur pendrive.
> 
> GooD LucK..!!!


 

Arree yaar i just want to make a bootable pen drive frined.
any idea u have?
thanx



swatkat said:


> Here:
> *blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keating/gadgets/boot-windows-xp-via-usb-key.asp
> *www.cnet.com.au/software/operatingsystems/0,239029541,339271777,00.htm
> *www.informationweek.com/news/windows/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=177102101&pgno=2
> *computingunleashed.blogspot.com/2008/10/install-windows-vista-from-pendrivehow.html


 

friend i tried alot surfing first two link but i am failure  to do it ,
one thing i lost that after formating my pen drive by FAT according by ur first link now i am not able to acces my pen drive, any way, still i have pentaince to make one bootable pen drive if u have any idea please give step by step.


----------



## jatt (Nov 1, 2008)

Go to *www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm
try their and write here


----------

